# Plane für ein Boot



## nostradamus (18. Januar 2018)

Hi,
ich suche eine Plane, womit ich mein Boot (5m*2m)  abdecken kann. Das Boot steht drausen. Wer hat Ideen. 
Gruß
Mario


----------



## HAPE-1909 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

LKW-Plane - stabil, dicht und relativ schwer damit es nicht so flattert.


----------



## Nuesse (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

sowas ?

https://www.awn.de/bootsausrustung/.../abdeckplanen/permaplan-abdeckplane-200g.html


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

Lkw Plane 

Hier gerad nen Schnäppchen,1000 g/m2 ist schon mehr als ok.meine hat 600gr auf m2.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-x-6-00m-gewicht-1000-g-m2/794437404-241-7013

|wavey:


----------



## cafabu (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

schau mal hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329310


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

Wie schon erwähnt, LKW Plane. Gibt es günstig in der Bucht, ist mit einer Heißluftpistole einfach zu verarbeiten / verschweißen...

Hab mir meine Persenning auch so gefertigt. Stellen wo ich Ösen zum anspannen gesetzt habe, habe ich umgeschlagen und verschweißt. Aus nem Anhänger-Netz hab ich das Gummiband entnommen und in die Persenning integriert. Der Phantasie sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt...


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

Hej Nostradamus
Wofür die Plane ? 
Hier meine Erfahrungen :
1.) Nur zudecken gegen Wetter , 2.) trailertauglich auch bei 100 km/h , 3.) willst Du drunter schlafen ? 
Zum Ersten würde generell bei allen Planen auf einen Sattler setzen , welcher die Plane an Dein Boot mit den vorhandenen Spriegeln anpasst .
zu 1.) reicht eine Fertigplane - aaaaber Du mußt die Spriegel selber von innen ablängen , damit es halbwegs aussieht und nicht gleich beim ersten Windstoss wegfliegt . 
zu 2.) LKW-Plane vom Sattler an Boot und Spriegel angepasst . Unten einen Schlauch nähen lassen in dem ein überlanger Ratschengurt (kann man im Internet bestellen)  sitzt , welcher unter der Bootswulst liegt und das Boot bei der Trailerfahrt enganliegend abdichtet . 
zu 3.) Ebenfalls vom Sattler . Nimm um gottes Willen atmungsaktives Zeug !! Ich habe , weil wasserdicht und pflegeleicht , beidseitig gummiert genommen - Resultat war Hitzestau und Tropfsteinhöhle . Du glaubst garnicht , wie viel flüssigkeit ein Mensch im Schlaf ausatmen kann ! Meine Frau und ich machen auch bis 2 Wochen Touren mit unsaerem 4 m langen Angelkahn (DDR "Peetzsee") und die nächste Plane ist garantiert atmungsaktiv !!! 
Uwe |wavey:


----------



## Mack (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

Schau doch mal hier rein ob für dich das richtige dabei ist.
Mit Ösen!
Habe meine diese Woche bekommen, es war Neuware.
Top Ware, denke das ich damit nichts verkehrt gemacht habe.

https://www.ebay.de/usr/max_handel


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

So sieht es bei meiner "Überführungs"-Plane aus . Strassentauglich , aber nichts zum Drunterhocken . 
Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Plane für ein Boot*

und noch 1


----------

